# Chief Automated Flat-Panel Speaker Panel



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Pretty interesting product for you flat panel display owners. This is an electric speaker positioner for the Left and Right flat-panel speakers surround a flat-panel display. This would vastly improve the stereo effect and thus the surround seperation for these speakers and still allow for the clean look that is currently popular.


----------

